# iPod Photo & U2 iPod Announced!!!!!!!



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/

40 + 60 GB Photo iPods
15 Hours Battery Life


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Holy ****!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hot damn! 

wOOt!  

iTunes v4.7 - required for iPod Photo - now available for download. 

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't like the U2 one, but I NEED an iPod Photo


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I didn't believe it, but I'm in a serious state of envy.

$800 for the high end iPod photo? I can see people buying it. Especially if someone comes out with a high speed CF reader for the iPod.

Very nice updates, and with iTunes 4.7 (just adds iPod Photo support) things aren't all bad.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

$799 for the 60G Photo iPod and $499 for the all black SE U2 iPod, but a 20G. Wow...

The SE iPod had to happen! It maintains some exclusiveness within the iPod market itself. Nice move. Now... which to grab?? I love the all Black!

H!


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Apple.ca now also has its own iPod store inside the Apple Store

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore.woa/72108/wo/632VI2bLRKKz3kKy1umxn1of1Za/1.0.0.9.1.0.6.10.1.1.3.1.1.0.0.1.0


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice looking unit but the battery life on an iPod is already horrible. I'd hate to think how fast that new colour screen is going to suck through the juice.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I just noticed a great feature in iTunes 4.7 (currently being installed):

"Search for duplicate songs and, delete those you’d like" - Off of Apple's site.

Also, in iTunes 4.7 - there is a new preference part dealing solely with the iPod.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

the site says 15 hours cont. music or 5 hours cont. slideshow WITH music. pretty good!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Huh, I just noticed it has less skip protection. Normally at 25mins, these only have 17mins.. they're going the wrong way!

Improved battery life is nice though.. I wonder if some sort of hack will reveal movie playback?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm gonna be broke again. (Well, i'm still broke). I'm gonna be broke for a LONG LONG time...

I *SO* want one of EACH dammit!


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone notice that with the Special Edition iPod you get a "$50 credit towards U2's entire album over iTunes...

Well my issue with this is how are Canadian's expected to get it when we arn't allow to purchase over iTunes? I mean will the set be $50 and the certifcate allows you to get it no matter what country?... Seems like a important question which would be nice if there were some more details to it...


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Finally... Colour!

Who is going to bother entering that Pepsi contest now?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If the colour screen is OLED the battery life may not be hit much.
Have to wait and see the "fine print".

BTW we have some sharply priced 3g 40s with docks arriving for those that want to stay behind the curve.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

thewitt - Anyone who wants to sell one to finance their purchase of an iPod Photo?

The iPod popularity isn't going to diminish anytime soon as the iPod Photos are a very high premium. ($680 and $800 for the 40 and 60 respectively).

It's an awesome product, but I really doubt that the iPod Photo will replace the older iPods for at least a year.

Now on to the act of resisting figuring out ways to purchase a new iPod.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Maybe it has to grow on me, but my first impression of the U2 iPod is Ugh.  

I think I'd rather get the iPhoto iPod, and then purchase the U2 songs I don't have yet - which I pretty much have everything to date so far.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

No mention of the $50 off music on the Canadian site. Buggers, I thought I had them.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I haven't read all the new features of iTunes 4.7, but tha ability to search out duplicates will be very useful. For me, anyway.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Stay behind the curve


LOL Macdoc


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Actually, the store mentions the $50 off. Wonder how that's going to work out?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... the U2 iPod is growing on me.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The U2 iPod is sorta Queen St....just get em to do an Octoberfest one in bright Orange - never lose it then


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Interesting Apple / U2 press release:

*Apple Introduces the U2 iPod

U2 and Apple Partnership Fuses Art, Technology & Commerce*


SAN JOSE, California—October 26, 2004—Apple® today introduced the iPod® U2 Special Edition as part of a partnership between Apple, U2 and Universal Music Group (UMG) to create innovative new products together for the new digital music era. The new U2 iPod holds up to 5,000 songs and features a gorgeous black enclosure with a red Click Wheel and custom engraving of U2 band member signatures.


“U2 and Apple have a special relationship where they can start to redefine the music business,” said Jimmy Iovine, Chairman of UMG’s Interscope Geffen A&M Records. “The iPod along with iTunes is the most complete thought that we’ve seen in music in a very long time.”


*“We want our audience to have a more intimate online relationship with the band, and Apple can help us do that,” said U2 lead singer Bono. “With iPod and iTunes, Apple has created a crossroads of art, commerce and technology which feels good for both musicians and fans.”


“iPod and iTunes look like the future to me and it’s good for everybody involved in music,” said U2 guitarist, The Edge. 


“U2 is one of the greatest bands in the world and we are floored to be working with them,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “We just want to make some innovative products together, and we hope U2 fans will love having their very own special edition iPod.”*


The new U2 iPod is being introduced as the band prepares to release their new album “How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb” in late November. In addition to the new U2 iPod, the results of the U2, Apple and UMG partnership include:


• U2’s single “Vertigo” from their upcoming album “How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb” is available exclusively in the US through the iTunes® Music Store;


• Apple and U2 have created a breakthrough television ad featuring U2 band members performing their new single “Vertigo.” The ad is a cross between Apple’s award-winning “Silhouette” ads and a music video; and


• Apple has created the online music industry’s first-of-its-kind “Digital Box Set.” The first digital box set, “The Complete U2,” will contain over 400 tracks including all of the band’s albums and over 25 rare and unreleased tracks. *U2 fans will be able to purchase and download The Complete U2 with just one click on the iTunes Music Store in the US and Europe beginning in late November for just $149 (US).*


The U2 iPod features Apple’s patent pending Click Wheel, up to 12 hours battery life and Shuffle Songs, a command in the main menu that gives users instant access to one of the most exciting new ways to listen to their music library. All iPods work with Apple’s iTunes, providing music fans with the best digital jukebox on either a Mac® or Windows computer and access to the iTunes Music Store, the number one digital music service in the world. U2 iPod customers will receive a coupon for $50 off the purchase of “The Complete U2” available exclusively on the iTunes Music Store.*


iPod features Apple’s patent pending Auto-Sync technology that automatically downloads an entire digital music library onto iPod and keeps it up-to-date whenever it is plugged into a Mac or Windows computer using FireWire® or USB. Users can transfer two songs per second from their Mac or Windows computer and can conveniently charge iPod with either the included FireWire or USB cable.


Pricing & Availability The new 20GB iPod U2 Special Edition is expected to be available mid-November for a suggested retail price of $349 (US) through the Apple Store® (www.apple.com), Apple’s retail stores and Apple Authorized Resellers. The U2 iPod includes earbud headphones, 1.2m 30-pin to FireWire cable, a 1.2m 30-pin to USB cable, and a CD with iTunes 4.7 for Mac and Windows computers. Optional accessories include the iPod Dock for $39 (US) and in-ear headphones for $39 (US).


iPod requires a Mac with a FireWire or USB 2.0 port and Mac OS® X version 10.1.5 or later (Mac OS X v10.2 or later recommended); or a Windows PC with a FireWire or USB 2.0 port, or FireWire or USB 2.0 card and Windows 2000 (with Service Pack 4 or later), XP Home or Professional.


All iPods include rechargeable batteries which have a limited number of charge cycles and may eventually need to be replaced. Battery life and number of charge cycles vary by use and settings. See www.apple.com/batteries for more information. Music capacity is based on four minutes per song and 128-Kbps AAC encoding.
Apple ignited the personal computer revolution in the 1970s with the Apple II and reinvented the personal computer in the 1980s with the Macintosh. Today, Apple continues to lead the industry in innovation with its award-winning desktop and notebook computers, OS X operating system, and iLife and professional applications. Apple is also spearheading the digital music revolution with its iPod portable music players and iTunes online music store. </p>


U2 formed in their native Dublin in 1978 and remains intact with its four original band members: Bono, Larry Mullen, Adam Clayton and The Edge.  The band has sold more than 120 million records worldwide in an extraordinary career that has firmly established them as one of the world's greatest rock ‘n’ roll bands.  Along the way, U2 has earned a phenomenal 14 Grammy Awards, seven of which were for their last studio album, 2000’s All That You Can't Leave Behind, including two consecutive awards for “Record of the Year.”  As popular for their legendary live shows as for their groundbreaking albums, U2 continue to innovate and inspire while packing football stadiums and sweaty clubs around the world. Their new album How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb, will be released November 23, 2004.   Universal Music Group is the world’s leading music company with wholly-owned record operations or licensees in 71 countries. Its businesses also include Universal Music Publishing Group, one of the industry’s largest global music publishing operations. Universal Music Group is a unit of Vivendi Universal, a global media and communications company.

** Not available in all countries.*


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Yikes $150 (US, although that's getting less and less relevant every day







) for the digital box, what about all that money we save on packaging, shipping and distribution?























Not sure if I'd want a U2 iPod with white buds and a white dock. Is this going to spawn a whole new iPod accessory line? I have my doubts but who knows?

Lools like the U2 launch and the Canadian iTMS may coincide in November(you did catch that announcement right Mr. Mayor?).

It will be interesting to see who much the Canadian store will charge per track. Will we see a $150 Cdn box set? $0.99 per track?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

MacDoc, I love you man... Never miss a chance with the sale!  

BTW, I may have to retract my statement re: the All Black, now that I've seen the back. Not into the signatures @ the back of the unit. I can live with the U2 stamp, but that's it. +, the red click wheel?? No thanks. Could have used a better colorway. 

Yeah, I may want to wait for the Rev A reports on the PiPod (LOL). I need to see that screen!



> If the colour screen is OLED the battery life may not be hit much.


Macdoc, pls expound.



> The U2 iPod is sorta Queen St


Oh stop it. I'm blushing.









H!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Was trying to figure out the significance of the red on the black U2 iPod when I remembered the cover of the Vertigo album:



















Also, the new album out in November:










And maybe its a homage to the Canadian iTMS and ehMac????


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank God they didn't port iPhoto to Windows.


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

So if Apple is offering the $50 dollar coupon with the purchase of the U2 iPod even in Canada...would it be too much for us to assume iTMS for Canada in the not too distant future? I know that if I bought this unit and couldn't use the coupon, I'd be pretty pissed with Apple.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I WANT an iPod photo!!!

damn you bank manager!

Apple amaze me more and more with their solid thinking.


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow! A photo ipod! No need to squint anymore to see those pictures on the small screen of my digital camera! Now I can see them on the small screen of the ipod!!!


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

I think that there is still some confusion over the iTMS coming to Canada...

It IS scheduled to be available in Canada in November! Don't take my word for it: LINK


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Some of the smaller images of the U2pod floating around made me think of the new coloured quarter. I thought it looked a little like a poppy. (The full size image changes that however.)


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

now forgive me for being a little stooopid....

but if someone bought one of these new AV cables for the ipod....could someone really clever somewhere write a hack that would allow someone with an older ipod to play a photo collection on their TV ?

makes ya wonder


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Preserving iPhoto AND bringing in the PC community via Adobe AND snubbing MS, now THAT's clever!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Y'all realize, I'm sure, that a video-capable iPod is only one upgrade (or hack) away?

This puppy has an A/V connector for TV hookup. All you need now, is a QuickTime player (standalone or using the iPod's current interface) and you have an iPod that plays video on your TV.

And some pimply-faced kid sitting in his parent's basement is probably, right now, hacking TiVo to run on the iPod...  

M.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

> now forgive me for being a little stooopid....
> 
> but if someone bought one of these new AV cables for the ipod....could someone really clever somewhere write a hack that would allow someone with an older ipod to play a photo collection on their TV ?
> 
> makes ya wonder


no chance. its different hardware, including the jack.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

You'd think for 800 bucks Apple could at least make some room in the back of the thing for a camera.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anyone think Apple will post a video of the event tonight, or will it be tomorrow?


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

the prices are crazy...

I couldnt imagine paying that much for an ipod and Im talking edu pricing...

unbelievable.. I have trouble justifying the normal price of 400 bucks plus tax...
ill stick with the cheap one thanks..


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It makes me feel sick to say this lindmar...but I totally agree with you. I think I'll be sticking with the regular ipod. I mean you could have TWO ipods for the price of one photoipod.... *sigh*  

The educational pricing was only $50 less!?!! WTH!??!


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

if apple would put a 3mp camera in the photopod and make it manually adjustable, they would be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*they would be selling like hotcakes.* 

As opposed to all the iPods just collecting dust in warehouses like they are now.









As usual... Apple makes silver out of sand and people complain its not gold.


----------



## Richard O (Jul 2, 2001)

Still no friggen FM tuner
By the way 499 us dollars X 1.24 = 618.76 canadian... when the Cando reach's par with the Greenback in a year will they still be using a 1.32 multiplier, geez!!


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I must have the U2 iPod!  

I'm not even that crazy about the red click wheel; but who knows? Maybe it'll look better in person.

Now to sell my 3G iPod.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

true...most are on AM...
but the CBC is on FM...and I'm determined to hear something other than classical on it at some point! The only time I get to tune it is at night when it's all classical







OR that WIERD foreign stuff!? WTH is that stuff?!









I was on a road trip a couple of years ago across Canada and it seems like everyone else's CBC is better than ours here in Vancouver  I miss it sooo much


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> It makes me feel sick to say this lindmar...but I totally agree with you. I think I'll be sticking with the regular ipod. I mean you could have TWO ipods for the price of one photoipod.... *sigh*


Why does it make you sick to agree with me Pamela??? LOL!!

Were you saying this like, I cant belive I have to agree with this guy...

Or more directed towards your relationship with Apple???


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

As incredibly cool iPod photo is...

you know in 4 monthes there will be an iPod 'media' that will play MP3's, deal with still images AND play video...

I'm gonna wait and see


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*deal with still images AND play video...* 

Don't think you watched the press event now. Jobs spent about 5 minutes talking on why Apple WON'T do a video iPod.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I watched the press event...

Don't get me wrong. The event was freakin cool and the ipod is awesome but not for the money..

For one, your ipod already holds photos, you just can't view them... But, the slideshow option is cool too..

But just wait, in a year all ipods will be color with regular pricing.. The price is crazy.. for a mere $300 more bucks you can get an entry ibook!!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

> But, I guess there are a few people out there that would like it.. but I would just buy a 5 dollar radio at Walmart instead of an iPod... and it's cheaper if you loose it!


I would think for the price of the iPod they could have a radio option. And why would you want to carry around a second item, a radio, as well as your iPod.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I love the photo idea. Already looking around to see what I can sell to get one of those. I totally agree with Jobs on the fact that I would never want to watch a video on my iPod, but the idea that you could use your iPod as a video player to your tv, like the slide show on the iPod Photo would be really cool. I do a lot of small videos for our church youth group, and I have a few small jobs on the side, and it would be nice to be able to just bring an iPod with my videos on it, plug it into a tv and show them a sample. I thinkt that would be a great idea.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Pamela wrote:


> It makes me feel sick to say this lindmar...but I totally agree with you. I think I'll be sticking with the regular ipod.


...but the photo iPod's newer, has a colour screen, and has a larger hard drive.

I think someone's hacked Pamela's account!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Richard O - Is there any particular reason you want an FM tuner?

Personally I've come to the realization, I've got x amount of gigs of music I like without commercials, why would I want to listen to commercials and prescribed music?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Careful Farfisa! I may be getting more mature (hence realizing that the latest gadget isn't always worth it), but I'm still as fiesty as ever!

and Chealion...three letters.... CBC.

...heck...any talk radio for that matter...sometimes you just get tired of hearing music.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Pamela - Those three letters don't work unless you want classical music.

Most devices only have FM tuners, so you can't tune into the AM stations where most news stations are found.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

As I said earlier in this thread, Apple is missing the boat by not enabling playing of QT iMovies on TV via the iPod. I would find that a much more compelling application than subjecting people to slideshows with a sound track (given how time consuming the iDVD process is). 

I agree I wouldn't want to watch videos on a 2" screen but neither am I enthralled with looking at photos on a 2" screen.

I don't mind the idea but it seems like such a small leap to add in QT streaming that it does not make much sense that they didn't implement both at once.

Assuming that you believe that Apple is not beholden to the movie industry and therefore would not want to appear to be condoning the ripping of DVDs which would be one natural extension of the QT streaming.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> deal with still images AND play video...
> 
> Don't think you watched the press event now. Jobs spent about 5 minutes talking on why Apple WON'T do a video iPod.


Mark my words, ehmax. They WILL have video functionality....

And YES I did watch the press event. \

Give me a break, how much more will it take for these things to play video... if Jobs doesn't do it someone will hack them to do so...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> Give me a break, how much more will it take for these things to play video...


I'm holding out for one that plays _radio_.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

can't wait till iTunes Music store opens its doors to Canada in November!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

'Course while we're waiting for our video enabled iPods, we can always make do with a variable speed, silent iPod Flip Book.

We've been banished back to the era of silent film (but at least it's in colour





















)


----------

